# It's Been Snowing



## MrWhoopee (Dec 6, 2022)

Q
quite a bit for so early in the season. That means plowing. Plowing at night means lights, which reminded me that the plow lights need to be lifted and separated (like that old bra commercial). They originally sat where the mounting bolts are, which didn't give a lot of clearance with the blade raised.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 6, 2022)

nice!


----------



## Gnpenning (Dec 6, 2022)

I need to see and learn more about the truck.


----------



## Bone Head (Dec 6, 2022)

Gnpenning said:


> I need to see and learn more about the truck.


Me too!!!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Dec 6, 2022)

It's a '68 GMC K2500 sold originally in Yreka, CA. Ordered from the factory with 4.56 gearing, then equipped with 80 lb. lead weights on the rear axle, saddle-bag tanks and the Meyer snowplow. For firewood duty, I added an HF truck bed crane powered by the original Meyer plow pump.


----------



## Gnpenning (Dec 6, 2022)

More to the story than what I was expecting.  How are the weights attached?

Nice additions. Your lift got me thinking about using my PTO for my bed lift??


----------



## DiscoDan (Dec 6, 2022)

Funny how some are plowing snow and I just mowed my yard for the last time on Saturday in shorts and t-shirt. I live in Maryland.


----------



## mickri (Dec 7, 2022)

Been raining in my neck of the woods.  3 to 4 inches over the last week.


----------



## matthewsx (Dec 7, 2022)

So happy to not have a plow truck any longer


----------



## Nutfarmer (Dec 7, 2022)

The only way to enjoy snow is out a window in front of a wood stove. It's better than the week and a half of over 100 degrees we had in the valley this summer. Love the truck and how you have modified it for your needs.


----------

